
Making Popcorn: Adding a Disk to a Rust Rumprun Unikernel - ingve
https://polyfractal.com/post/adding-a-disk-to-a-rust-rumprun-unikernel/
======
amirmc
For those interested in unikernels. We just launched a community website —
[http://unikernel.org](http://unikernel.org)

------
bdg
Interesting to me that the author is seeking to add this into the unikernel. I
was playing with the PHP Rumprun unikernel before trying to make it immutable
such that the unikernel is based on one file structure only (surprise: most
PHP applications assume they can write to a FS).

I like the idea that my deployment is closer to being idempotent for a number
of reasons, one of which is security.

~~~
polyfractal
Author here. My goal is to (eventually) host a toy key:value store on top of a
unikernel. So the KV store would need to persist data to a writable file
system. It's great when you don't need to alter state and the unikernel can be
immutable (baking config into code ala Mirage, etc)...but something like a KV
store can't get away with that.

But, the KV store + unikernel is mostly for fun, so may not be the most
practical of real-world ideas anyway :)

~~~
sgrove
Wouldn't something like Irmin work well with this (assuming you can fit the
working set into memory, which I think might be a requirement of Irmin's
design)?

